

Fuel for thought - kkim
http://masshightech.bizjournals.com/masshightech/stories/2007/08/27/focus1.html

======
portLAN
"Or maybe we're hairball paste you feed a cat so a hairball won't get stuck.
They're cats and the hairballs are all the little problems that crop up. But
you've got to lick yourself anyway, right? Just don't choke. Programmers are a
lot like cats, actually. We're like magical cat-herding Unicorns."

------
zach
Wow, over 400 applications to yield 20 admissions. That's more selective than
Harvard or MIT, who each admit ~10% of applications.

~~~
acgourley
The cost to apply is much lower to YC. I suspect they get a lot of bozos.

